# Does anyone want to buy...



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

A hamster, gerbil or rat cage? Ive got tons to sell and I cant get my butt into gear to put them on any of the free ad sites or ebay. Ive got so many they have filled under the stairs and are escaping into the hall, know Im an addict but I need the space now . This is my under stairs storage, its totally full and it goes back about 8 feet 









I have (this is only the spare ones)

A small 'guinea pig' cage (not suitable for guinea pigs though as its too small)
2 Savic Mickey cages.
an old type furplast Mary .
a freddy rat cage 
2 small hamster starter cages (not big enough for anything other than a clean out cage imo)
3 imac fantasys each with one extra extension each
1 imac fantasy with two extra extensions
1 zoozone 1 
1 small gerbilarium
a perfecto tank with a broken lid (large one but with 1 shelf)
huge blue rabbit cage on a stand (I cant remember what its called)
1 plastic zoozone type cage that I cant remember the name of.

So you see my problem, I need to sell some of these to bump up my vet/emergency fund which has taken a battering lately and I need the room. I will want to keep a couple of cages for emergencys and I havent decided which yet but if anyone wants pictures of any of the cages let me know and I'll get some taken. I live in Huddersfield in West Yorkshire but I could probably pack some of the less huge ones up if you wanted to arrange a courier.


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

Gosh I could really do with one (or more) cages right now. It's a shame I live waaay too far away:sad:.


----------



## Indigenous (Aug 8, 2011)

An Imac Fantasy would be wonderful for my ham. It's a shame I live so far away and have a limited amount of money


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Indigenous said:


> An Imac Fantasy would be wonderful for my ham. It's a shame I live so far away and have a limited amount of money


Make TDM an offer. She's a very fair lady


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

How much are you looking for 
Mickey savic
Farplast Mary 

Please I cam sort courier out As I know a good one and they know my house well as I'm hard to find lol x


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd love the Zoo zone 1 and the zoo zone type cage that you cant remember the name of if it's a similar size.
How much would you want for those?
I could sort out a courier.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I will get piccies of those ones for you both tomorrow for you to look at and then you can let me know if theyre what your looking for


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

If Purple decides against buying the ZZs please can I have second dibs on one or both? Not sure if they're the type I'm looking for as I'm after one of the bigger sized ones to keep as an emergency ratty maternity cage


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well I found my camera (eventually), then I got some of the cages out and gave them a wipe down, then....... flippin camera ran out of charge :cursing:, its on charge now though so I will get you some piccys by tonight .


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Well I found my camera (eventually), then I got some of the cages out and gave them a wipe down, then....... flippin camera ran out of charge :cursing:, its on charge now though so I will get you some piccys by tonight .


Maybe thats a sign that you shouldn't sell them


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Maybe thats a sign that you shouldn't sell them


Well Ive been talking myself out of selling them for soooo long now but I cant justify them being there unused really, I am keeping a couple of just in case spares though


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Well Ive been talking myself out of selling them for soooo long now but I cant justify them being there unused really, I am keeping a couple of just in case spares though


maybe you should just fill them then


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> maybe you should just fill them then


I would have to rehome the kids and the oh to make room for the cages though, hmmm now that is an option


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> I would have to rehome the kids and the oh to make room for the cages though, hmmm now that is an option


Now that sounds like a brilliant idea :lol:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Hun,

Rosie Posie has an imac fantasy and could always use a bit more room so if you can find out how much postage would be and PM me a price inc P&P i will see if i can spare the pennies xx I was looking at getting her an extension anyway x 

Rain xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Hi Hun,
> 
> Rosie Posie has an imac fantasy and could always use a bit more room so if you can find out how much postage would be and PM me a price inc P&P i will see if i can spare the pennies xx I was looking at getting her an extension anyway x
> 
> Rain xx


I'll get you some piccies and if you can let me know which one youre interested in I will pm you hun xx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I'll get you some piccies and if you can let me know which one youre interested in I will pm you hun xx


Okies x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well this is really odd, I thought Id put pictures on here already (over a week ago) and theyve somehow dissapeared, so I tried again today and they arent showing up either, Im going to have one more go then I giving up


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

Where abouts do you live? And how much would you like for the Imac Fantasy with one extension?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Well this is really odd, I thought Id put pictures on here already (over a week ago) and theyve somehow dissapeared, so I tried again today and they arent showing up either, Im going to have one more go then I giving up


Another sign maybe :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I was just sorting the pics out this morning and my selfish husband got taken into hospital, some people are so rude arent they , so anyway Im back home now after 9 hours of sitting staring at filthy hospital walls. Anyway Im going to try what I started this morning and Im going to do the pics. If anyone wants more detailed pics give me a yell and I'll try to get some sorted tomorrow if my oh stops malingering in hospital 

The two story Imacs, they are basically in pretty good condition although they have the paint chewed off around the door catch but apart from that they arent bad at all. The three story one is another matter though, I bought it to do up and never bothered, its really really really poor condition and has one of the tubes and one of the circular bits missing.

























The rough one 









The furplast Mary is in ok condition too , it does have some scratches on the inside where the rats have had a scratch but they are mostly surface scratches and Ive tried to do a pic of the worst.

























The Freddy is also in pretty good condition but Im using the shelf in the mouse cage so it would have to come without a shelf, I doubt I would be able to package it up too so I think it would have to be collected but if someone is desperate for it Im willing to try to package it.









The zoozone is in great condition and has barely been used its a zz1 so thats the smaller of the two.

















Savic Mickey, Ive got two of these but I think I'll keep one to use as a hospital/cleanout cage.









If Ive missed anything out give me a yell, they would either need collecting from Huddersfield or somewhere near there or I will try to package them up if you want to arrange a courier, if youre doing that let me try to package it before you arrange anything so Im sure its possible (some are pretty big cages) As far as prices go, Im not really sure what theyre worth , anybody got any ideas or do you want to make an offer?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Another sign maybe :smilewinkgrin:


As for you woman, la la la la la la la not listening, stop encouraging me to fill cages


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Id loooove the Mary cage if still available


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Is the ZZ still available? I'm really rubbish with the sizes do you think it would be suitable for use as an emergency maternity cage for rats? I borrowed a white ZZ & it was really good for when Ki had her babies but I know there's more than one size available. I'd be willing to try & find a courier as I'm nowhere near you


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Can I still have the zoo zone if I can arrange a courier please?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

purple_x said:


> Can I still have the zoo zone if I can arrange a courier please?


Sorry, didn't mean to try & grab it off you
You had first dibs so TDM, ignore my post


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> As for you woman, la la la la la la la not listening, stop encouraging me to fill cages


But you know it makes sense 

Anyway, how much for one of the 2 storey Imac's with postage? :blushing:


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Anyway, how much for one of the 2 storey Imac's with postage? :blushing:


I would like to know too!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in answering folks, Ive been stuck in the hospital with my oh again all today 



spoiled_rat said:


> Id loooove the Mary cage if still available


SR I think Dayna asked about the Mary earlier in the thread, I'll send her a message and see if shes still interested, if not of course you can have it 



purple_x said:


> Can I still have the zoo zone if I can arrange a courier please?


No probs hun, I will package it up and let you know the dimensions and weight 



simplysardonic said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to try & grab it off you
> You had first dibs so TDM, ignore my post


Shocking behaviour  



B3rnie said:


> But you know it makes sense
> 
> Anyway, how much for one of the 2 storey Imac's with postage? :blushing:





PrincessGingy said:


> I would like to know too!


I really have no idea how much to charge, what do you guys think is an ok price for them? As far as postage goes, Im going shopping tomorrow so I'll get as many boxes as I can get my hands on and package them up, then I can weigh and measure the parcels.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> I really have no idea how much to charge, what do you guys think is an ok price for them? As far as postage goes, Im going shopping tomorrow so I'll get as many boxes as I can get my hands on and package them up, then I can weigh and measure the parcels.


Errr I'm really bad at pricing things 
Give me a price and I'll tell you if I agree


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

I really don't know what prices they go for.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I would love the Imac (picture number 2) if you want to give me a price including postage xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well Ive got my hubby home from hospital finally so Im going to be back on track with selling these cages. I will get some boxes over the weekend (they only had one at the supermarket ) and I'll do my very best to wrap the ones people have expressed an interest in, then postage/courier charges would be easier to work out.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well it appears that cardboard boxes are like gold dust, Asda and Tescos wont give me any and Ive been every day so far, but a lovely lady on freecycle has replied to me and Im going to collect a load of them tonight, so tomorrow I can finally get the cages boxed up, if anyone is wanting any of the cages and they live near enough to collect them just give me a yell and make me an offer. Ive also now possibly got a hamster heaven to add to the list, but Im not sure about that yet, . I will get this all sorted and post the weights etc tomorrow when theyre packaged, if anyone wants to a particular cage send me a pm or give me a yell on here but I would wait till you know how much they weigh or it could work out too expensive.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> *Well it appears that cardboard boxes are like gold dust, Asda and Tescos wont give me any* and Ive been every day so far, but a lovely lady on freecycle has replied to me and Im going to collect a load of them tonight, so tomorrow I can finally get the cages boxed up, if anyone is wanting any of the cages and they live near enough to collect them just give me a yell and make me an offer. Ive also now possibly got a hamster heaven to add to the list, but Im not sure about that yet, . I will get this all sorted and post the weights etc tomorrow when theyre packaged, if anyone wants to a particular cage send me a pm or give me a yell on here but I would wait till you know how much they weigh or it could work out too expensive.


And the reason for this is when we are stacking shelves we have to pop the cardboard broken down flat packed into a cage and stack it all and it then gets sent back for recycliing and the store is paid back on weight.. and same for plastic .. The only way you will get from a store is if you know a night worker.. Like me.. But I am miles away..


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> And the reason for this is when we are stacking shelves we have to pop the cardboard broken down flat packed into a cage and stack it all and it then gets sent back for recycliing and the store is paid back on weight.. and same for plastic .. The only way you will get from a store is if you know a night worker.. Like me.. But I am miles away..


Ahh that explains it then, I now have a car full of boxes courtesy of freecycle though so its all good , she even had some bubble wrap too, so after I get some tape tomorrow morning I can spnd the day wrapping cages.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Parcelmonkey and parcels2go 

Will send them for around £9 ish along as they aren't super massive you can get away with fibbing a little on size I was sent a abode cage for the price of a courier lol x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive wrapped one of the Imacs and they are really heavy, Ive made it as small as I can and its 59cm x 38cm x 51cm and it weighs 5.8kg, Ive looked on parcelforce and they want to charge over £16 to post it, now obviously thats too much money and would make the cage too expensive, does anyone else know a good courier or delivery service that would charge a lot less?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ive wrapped one of the Imacs and they are really heavy, Ive made it as small as I can and its 59cm x 38cm x 51cm and it weighs 5.8kg, Ive looked on parcelforce and they want to charge over £16 to post it, now obviously thats too much money and would make the cage too expensive, does anyone else know a good courier or delivery service that would charge a lot less?


Might be easier and less grief for you to put the bigger ones on Gumtree for a local buyer who can collect, the fantasies are big beasts


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Might be easier and less grief for you to put the bigger ones on Gumtree for a local buyer who can collect, the fantasies are big beasts


It is looking that way , unless anyone is coming near me and can drop them off, but I dont think thats very likely Im afraid.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if you sell the HH i may be intrested in it! depending on the price (im increadably poor atm grrr)

for the shop we either use 
Parcel2Go | Courier Services | Express Parcel Delivery Company (slightly cheaper, can pick which carrier you want to use)
or 
The Package Delivery Company - The Cheapest UK and International Parcel Delivery (more expensive for the smaller parcels, but cheeper for the bigger ones, you cant pick your courier)


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> It is looking that way , unless anyone is coming near me and can drop them off, but I dont think thats very likely Im afraid.


Noooooooooo there has to be a way :crying:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll have to double check when I get back from walking the dogs but that company that Lil Miss has posted seems a much more realistic price, I think we can sort this out now


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> I'll have to double check when I get back from walking the dogs but that company that Lil Miss has posted seems a much more realistic price, I think we can sort this out now


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> I'll have to double check when I get back from walking the dogs but that company that Lil Miss has posted seems a much more realistic price, I think we can sort this out now


thats because Lil Miss is just awsome  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

thedogsmother....WHY do people want your cages and not mine! *whine* hahhaa


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> thedogsmother....WHY do people want your cages and not mine! *whine* hahhaa


What cages? Link please


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

ive got loads! imacs ect, il try and get a pic...if i remember how to use my photo button thing il put them on my linky thing


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> ive got loads! imacs ect, il try and get a pic...if i remember how to use my photo button thing il put them on my linky thing


Put them on here hun, I think they get lost in the classifieds bit, it might be that youre nearer to some of the people who have asked about mine, I wont be offended if you are, better than paying postage hun


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Did you get any better quotes hun?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Did you get any better quotes hun?


I think I will be using the ones Lil Miss posted about, Im not happy with the Imacs though, the bars are more chewed than I realised, Im not good at selling stuff, I know they arent new cages so nobody expects them to be perfect, but I want them to look good and I dont want people unhappy with them, Im going to take some more pics just to make sure you really really want them then if you do I will sort out the postage and get them sent.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> I think I will be using the ones Lil Miss posted about, Im not happy with the Imacs though, the bars are more chewed than I realised, Im not good at selling stuff, I know they arent new cages so nobody expects them to be perfect, but I want them to look good and I dont want people unhappy with them, Im going to take some more pics just to make sure you really really want them then if you do I will sort out the postage and get them sent.


Sounds like a plan 

(although I will probably still want it )


----------



## Twitch (Sep 1, 2011)

Would be interested in the freddy and the mary if they are still available please! Will pay for courier too. Would they stack inside eachother? (if they are both still available!)

Can you email me at [email protected] as for some reason I can't PM on here  can sort out an offer via email 

Twitch


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

I'm really desperate for an imac fantasy but as a poor student can't afford a new one with extensions. I don't mind the chewed bars at all  just PM me a price if they haven't all been dibbed.


----------



## Munchii (Mar 16, 2011)

Have you got any of the Imacs still available? I am DESPERATE for one!!  
I would be very happy to pay courier charges. 
Please PM me  


Munchii :001_wub:


----------



## rattystuart (Sep 14, 2011)

what rat cages have you got? im looking or a good one


----------

